# älterer Bergwerk-Prospekt?



## pulsar99 (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Bergwerker,

wie man unschwer links erkennen kann fahr ich ein 99er Pulsar was unheimlich funzt und das ich nicht mehr hergeben will. Was mir noch fehlt zu meinem Glück wäre ein Bergwerk-Prospekt von 99 oder notfalls 2000 mit dem Pular (mit Headshok-Steuerrohr!) drin! Also wenn noch jemand so ein Teil in halbwegs brauchbarem Zustand zuhause rumliegen hat, bitte bei mir melden. Oder liegt evtl. sogar noch sowas in irgendeinem Keller in Pforzheim rum???


----------

